# Vanagon WRX part 2



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

Last night the weather was so nice, I decided to see how the engine would fit in the bay. Before I knew it, it was midnight and it was in!

Out with the old....








and in with the new!
















Had a small problem to overcome... the down pipe was hitting the crossbar, but I think it came out well, look.








7.5 inches of ground clearance, I wish it was more, but looks like plenty to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








It really fits in there super nice, next comes the muffler...










_Modified by Eric Didier at 12:58 PM 2-21-2004_


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Looks good!!!!! Seems like you had to do quite some cutting to the "firewall".....


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (MartijnGizmo)*

More pics...









but wait there's more...








and more...


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (vwtoys)*

Eric, are you going to fab up a skid plate of sorts for protection of the engine? Its seven point five now but laden down with people and gear that'll get chewed pretty quick! 
Lookin' good! Keep us posted.
Rob


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (CdnVWJunk-e)*

I thought about it, I'm going to drive it first. The lowest points are the heat sheilds for the stock WRX headers. 
Latest update:
Harness is complete!








I should have it in AND running tomorrow night! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## room 13 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

I'm almost thinking about coming out to see the thing go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I could pick up that 2.1 engine you have laying around as well.







Too bad I don't have the time for that trip!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (room 13)*

Finished it up this afternoon. Installed the last of the accessories, the power steering hose, burp tank, then came the wiring harness.
A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Brian at Smallcar.com for an excellent job on the harness. went right in. 
Started first crank!







however I do have a few small problems to fix before it's roadworthy.
I had to take it out around the block just once







All I can say is WOW! gets right up to the rev limiter instantly. The turbo is a bit on the loud side. I might be having a boost problem, as it seemed to cut out too soon, but it could've been hitting the rev limiter.
The reason I don't know is the tach isn't quite working correctly... I'll have to check my connections tomorrow.


----------



## TravisJTIVR6 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

i grew up in this a vanagon and my dad owns his 5th one now. i NEVER EVER thought i would see something as crazy as this. F-in awsome! mad props for the install hope it rips.
just one question: Why wouldnt you use a VW motor like the R32 block or even a tuned 2.8 or a 1.8t?
i mean i have no objections to your decision just wondering.
very nice though Are you going to bring it to waterfest this year?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (TravisJTIVR6)*

Only problem with engines like you mention is cost. You really need to balance cost for power. The WRX engine is the most bang for the buck. I picked up the engine with a 5 spd trans for $1600, I doubt you could get 250 HP anywhere else for that sum.
WRX UPDATE:
I encountered a few minor problems this morning, apparently Subaru needs a speed sensor to let the ECU know the car is moving, otherwise it goes into "limp" mode. Limp mode basically brings the rev limiter down to about 5000 rpm. This mornings fun runs were in limp mode... and WOW it was impressive!
I made a speed sensor with a hall effect switch and magnet mounted to the CV joint, and now it hits the rev limiter at about 8000 rpm's!
0-60 is incredible.. and I had to back off after I hit 95 mph too much traffic... 
The most amazing thing is that after really getting on it hard, I pulled into the driveway, opened the deck lid, you would expect a a big woosh of hot air and hot smelling stuff... This engine was cool to the touch, and no funny smells! 
More pics coming soon, I gotta clean it, if it doesn't rain... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_The most amazing thing is that after really getting on it hard, I pulled into the driveway, opened the deck lid, you would expect a a big woosh of hot air and hot smelling stuff... This engine was cool to the touch, and no funny smells!

That's great. If the thing ran too hot, cooling it can be a beyotch. But if it's too cool, it's easy to make it hotter (warmer thermostat, etc.). Easier to make a too-cool engine run hotter than to make a too-hot engine run cooler.


----------



## ckqwarp (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

looks good eric , 
will it have a.c...?


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (ckqwarp)*

This van didn't come with a/c... bummer


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_This van didn't come with a/c... bummer










Hey, neither does my '91. Like the previous owner told me, just open all the windows and you'll be fine! (I'm sure you already figured that one out).

In the long run, I'm actually happier not having the A/C. One less thing to have to repair. Plus, no compressor to work around when I had to replace my water pump. Of course, my heater valve was stuck open all summer after I bought my van, which made July driving REAL fun... Got it fixed in September.


----------



## jav (Jul 17, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

NICE.
So, Eric... Does that camera of yours shoot movies???


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (TravisJTIVR6)*

I WANT TO SEE SOME BURNOUTS!








j/k... sort of......









_Quote, originally posted by *TravisJTIVR6* »_
just one question: Why wouldnt you use a VW motor like the R32 block or even a tuned 2.8 or a 1.8t?


Why would you stick a jetta front end on your GTi and call it a JTI?















ah, but seriously, aside from cost, which is a major concern, there are fitment issues as well... the subaru motor is a boxer motor like the stock Vanagon motor, so it fits in there pretty nicely, whereasmany other motors that you can put in there don't fit right and you have to raise the rear deck to make it fit. Some inline-4 conversions don't need a raised rear deck, but it seems that many others do. Another not uncommon engine that people use is that GM 3.8 V6. Myself, I would love to get my hands on a nice turbine motor, you know, from a huey or something.. then I will race any of you with your puny WRX motors







but until then


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (eve_ill)*

We're planning on the "burnout" clip! 
I have to get up the courage to drop the clutch hard...








I did get it completely sideways in a turn, I thought I was going to see the tail lights come around... It felt so natural, and kinda slow motion.
Coming soon to a post near you! WRX BURNOUTS!


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

Wow, I'd love to see a Vanagon that fast in real live!!!!!
The last T3 I was in, was a dirty slow transporter some 5 years ago.


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

WhaHoo!!! Congrats!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (FreeStage3)*

Latest update: 
I now have a working tachometer!








I got these guage faces from http://www.smallcar.com
I used the guts from a 85 jetta 7k rpm tach, it bolts right in!
Next comes VW temp sender, and check engine light.
Almost there!, it is soooo fast!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

The latest shots, 
Last 2 items have been fixed, tachometer and temp gauge.
I'm using the Subaru coolant temp sender, with a 22 ohm resister in line with the gauge. Works great!
I mounted the ECU, fuel pump controler, and relays to the outside of the stock Vanagon ecu box. 








And here's a shot with the wiring harness installed... ALL DONE!!


----------



## grilledpickle (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*









I hear through the grapevine you will have this beast at Springmeet. I've gotta see it


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Eric:
I want to see this thing in person.
I'm very interested to hear how much Small Car charged you for the harness work. From what I've heard, the Subaru engine wiring can be a real nightmare to try and separate.
I would love a Vanagon/Urabus with even just the SOHC 2.5...I can't even imagine a 250hp box on wheels








Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (SeattleGLI)*

Spring meet at Puyallup Wa, Mar 28th I haven't showed a car since 87. I'm not sure I want to show it, but just display it. I gotta get my cracked windshield replaced and do some major cleaning before I show it. I'd rather charge people for rides!








Brian at Smallcar and I did a swap for the harness work. When I purchased my engine I got a 5spd transmission attached to it. Since I had no use for the trans, I offered it to Brian in trade for the harness and a few other things. I feel it was a great deal both ways. He gets to do another SVX 5spd conversion, and I got my harness. Saved me from having to try and sell it on e-bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I went with my own engine support which I think was the way to go.
I can't knock the smallcar mount, it's very well designed and the price is very good. I do however prefer using the stock exhaust. Which saved me some $$. Brian did mention that mounting the engine the way I did would cause wheel hop under hard acceleration, well I can tell you first hand that it's not true. My crossbar is about 12" further back than his, not a huge amount. 
When I set the engine height, I set the intercooler a 1/2 inch from the top deck. I really thought that I would be banging it against the deck every time I goosed it, but it only flexes about 1/4 inch when you're on it. 
Just hit the 300 mile mark no problems yet...










_Modified by Eric Didier at 7:19 PM 2-28-2004_


----------



## VWGTIVR6 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (SeattleGLI)*

Last I heard Brian/Smallcar was up to $650 for a harness. Well worth it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (VWGTIVR6)*

WRX harness = $700 now...
still well worth it! I would not hesitate to have Brian do another. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## room 13 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Eric,
Can you give us a run down of time and costs involved so far? Not asking for a lot of detail just generally.
Thanks


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (room 13)*

Here's the break down of the total cost of the entire project.
This includes the Vanagon.
$$$$ for a 250hp WRX powered Vanagon, seeing the look on peoples faces when I pass them going up hill doing 100mph...priceless!








BTW: I did do a speed run, lets just say that the needle on the speedo bottomed out on the odometer reset button... I'm going to get out the GPS next speed run, I'll post a pic...








_Modified by Eric Didier at 5:20 PM 2-29-2004_

_Modified by Eric Didier at 5:23 PM 2-29-2004_

_Modified by Eric Didier at 5:27 PM 2-29-2004_

_Modified by Eric Didier at 7:23 PM 3-7-2004_

_Modified by Eric Didier at 9:28 AM 7-20-2004_


_Modified by Eric Didier at 9:29 AM 7-20-2004_


----------



## manothebus (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Eric, I've been following all the post about your van, and I must say I'm very impressed, I wish I had the money to do something like that. I have a question though, did you ever think about lowering your van?


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (manothebus)*

It is lowered


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_BTW: I did do a speed run, lets just say that the needle on the speedo bottomed out on the odometer reset button... I'm going to get out the GPS next speed run, I'll post a pic...









Nice, an indicated 120mph on a closed track, very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh, and for the uninitiated it probably still sounds like a Vanagon too, just a lot meaner.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (MartijnGizmo)*

That's the funny thing! Sitting at idle in the gas station today, the attendant thought it was stock, (it sounds stock) until I checked the oil and he saw it wasn't.
It's so quiet that all you hear at full throttle is the turbo, sounds like a huge air compressor with the hose cut off








I'm thinking about gutting the 911 muffler so I can hear the engine.
Still very impressive even after 500 miles now...


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

that's nuts, i didn't know the bus guys were doing these kinda swaps. props props props!


----------



## vwbyte (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Hi Eric! 
I must say, your rig is coming along verrrry nicely. I've got a question for you. Do you happen to know where the signal for the tach is sourced from with the coilpack ignition? I'm picking up a vanagon with a 97% completed Audi V6 swap and that's one of the loose ends i've got.


----------



## manothebus (Dec 23, 2003)

Sorry, I was just confused, I thought it looked lowered but then it wasn't listed in the price break down of the van. What kind of shocks and springs do you have? Are they bilstiens and eibachs?


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (vwbyte)*

You're running a V6 nice! All I can tell you abou the signal is on the Vanagon side:








T7A, the connector in the middle of the pic has 7 wires, 
T7a-1 blu/blk is the oil pressure
T7a-2 yel/red is the coolant temp
T7a-3 blk/grn is the coolant temp (+)
T7a-4 brown is the coolant temp grnd
T7a-5 green is the Tachometer
T7a-6 red/blk is the starter
T7a-7 yel/red is check engine light
Here's hoe they do it on Subaru engines:








You're going to have to do something similar, but with a 6 cyl tach.
You might want to contact Brian at http://smallcar.com He modifys the Vanagon tach for the Subaru SVX which is a 6 cyl.
Good luck! and show me some pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (manothebus)*

I used the stock 87 and up springs, which are already 2" lower than the pre 87. I heated the upper coils using a torch and dropped the Van an additional 1.25" front and rear. I'm still running OEM shocks.
This setup makes for a softer ride. I've done this to several Vanagons now, I've pretty much perfected it.
My first attemp on a 83 diesel conv to GTI Vanagon, I actually heated the springs too much and the van hit the bump stops!
I was running Audi 5000 turbo 15" wheels... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carpetsloth (Oct 9, 2002)

This is an awesome use of a WRX engine! I was wondering if you plan on relocating the intercooler at all? Did you use the stock WRX clutch and flywheel?


----------



## vwbyte (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Wow! Thanks man! That info gives me a little somthing to chew on until I get the van. It's presently getting some new glass and my friend is finishing up the wheel swap (audi 5000T). I'll be picking it up in the next couple of weeks and am really psyched. I got to do a road trip/test drive last summer and got a good feel for it. It's fun surprising people








I'll definitely get some pics up when I get it and thanks again!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (carpetsloth)*

Surprisingly, the intercooler stays barely warm to the touch, but it's still winter time... There really isn't much room to place it anywhere else. I will be adding a mister and possibly a fan. I was also toying with the idea of adding some ducting for the side intakes... But I like having the engine lid closed and the stock look. 
The flywheel is a combination of a Subaru and VW, It's made by KEP, Kennedy engineered Products. The clutch is alo made by them. It's a stage 2 clutch made to handle up to 275 HP.


----------



## carpetsloth (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

That's awesome. I think you'll definatly want to loook into some alternate options for you interheater (







) once the summer months come. Even in it's stock location with the hood scoop there my intake temps can get pretty high in the summer here. You can really notice a power loss when the ECU shifts the timing to compensate for the high intake temps. The mister would definatly help but you'll need some airflow on it for sure. 
One thing I've seen before is having a small air to water intercooler on the top of the engine and then having a radiator and an electric pump to cool the intercooler water. Don't know how much these setups run though. 
How does the stock transmission take to all that torque? Are they generally a pretty strong gearbox? 
Awesome project, if it was one with a camper top it would be a real sleeper, literally.


----------



## VWGTIVR6 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (vwbyte)*

The tach signal comes off of the ECU in a Subaru. May be the same for the Audi. You just have to figure out which wire it is.


----------



## RainDriver (Sep 11, 2002)

Eric, that is a seriously sublime setup. Lacking your skills, I settled for (sorta) 100 hp from a basic inline-4, and find the van to be wonderful. What 250 ponies must be like, I can only imagine, longingly. Be wise, with great power comes great responsibility...


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

awesome work, look forward to seeing it at Springmeet in a few weeks.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (schnellVR6)*

Now with dual exhaust...








3" twin pipes, I performed a muffleretomy, and gutted it, then added the twin pipes...
sounds very healthy, kinda loud but a very low tone.


----------



## Rusty Shackelford (Jan 3, 2004)

Sound clips, video!








Very cool vanny, if I had the money, I'd be all over that swap. 
Congrats on a rad swap


----------



## 1302Steve (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (manothebus)*

Hi
Well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , just a thought on the intercooler, you could either get a water - air intercooler from an earlier WRX or have a water jacket made to surround your existing intercooler, then just run some 1/2 inch lines to the front of the car and use 12 volt water pump to water to a small heater core to cool the heated water.
This article explains it better http://www.autospeed.com/cms/A_0090/article.html
1302Steve


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Now with dual exhaust...









Nice touch on the Vanagon_S_..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Surprisingly, the intercooler stays barely warm to the touch, but it's still winter time... There really isn't much room to place it anywhere else. I will be adding a mister and possibly a fan. I was also toying with the idea of adding some ducting for the side intakes... But I like having the engine lid closed and the stock look. 



Yeah, I was going to comment on adding to the sidevents on the C (D?) piller to run additional air into the engine compartment, but, that would take away a little bit from the somewhat stealth appearance of your fine project.
Did you get a good deal on that WRX engine, or is that the going price for one of those? I'm just amazed because I'd love to shove a TDI into an EV, but, TDI engines are like $4K...


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (miguel indurain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miguel indurain* »_Did you get a good deal on that WRX engine, or is that the going price for one of those? I'm just amazed because I'd love to shove a TDI into an EV, but, TDI engines are like $4K...

I think it would be even cheaper to get a TDI-engine from Germany:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...61278
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...61283
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...61291


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

Martijn, I was ooohhh so close to opting for a 150PS I-5 TDI from a Euro T4 last year from Nathan over at EuroPartSolutions in OR, but, registering it in CA would have been problematic.
Eric, do you do this stuff for a living or, is this how you spend your weekends?







If the former, maybe I should start hunting around for a T3 w/ a straight body...


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (miguel indurain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miguel indurain* »_Martijn, I was ooohhh so close to opting for a 150PS I-5 TDI from a Euro T4 last year from Nathan over at EuroPartSolutions in OR, but, registering it in CA would have been problematic.

With US/Canadian-fuel prices, diesel isn't that necessary. I remember seeing a T4 in a German VW-mag with Synchro and the I5 turbo from an Audi UrS4, pushing a healthy 280hp. A lot of work went in making the engine suitable for transverse mounting. Maybe the I5's from Volvo would be a possibility????? After all, the I5 diesel in the older V70 2.5D is an Audi-engine, similair to the one in the T4.
Or a turbo VR6:
http://www.rothe-motorsport.de...1.htm
http://www.rothe-motorsport.de...1.htm


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (miguel indurain)*

If you're serious about putting one of these together, I would love to do another one. 
There was alot of fabrication, that's what I love doing more than anything. ( I should be on monster garage!)
PM me, I will do this conversion for anyone who is interested.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

While it's true that fuel prices here aren't condusive to going the diesel route, I think there's something to be said for putting in an engine like Eric did that is at the same time form and function. I just mention diesel because I see it as a way to work on my own car and do my own maintenance. It's a real PITA to work on our other two VWs (gassers) and they're at least 10 years old (and newer cars are getting farther away from self maint.) I don't need for these things to go fast, I just need them to be reliable and cheap, although Eric's project will put a smile on anyone who drives a bus' face.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (miguel indurain)*

Hmmm, I might try this mod... I would have to trim off some of the sound pad on the hatch cover... and duct some cool air from the side vent... It might just work


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

how about a picture of the interior and those Corbeau seats!
Kudos on the sweet van! 
Peace


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (Switchblade550)*

You can see it all here...http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/543989


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Prototype scoop... what do you guys think?








Here's another angle...








and...


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Me likey


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

That looks good, and still not too conspicious..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Eric, those proto scoops look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They would look _better_ if they were painted to match... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (miguel indurain)*

Ok, here's the final product... They're made out of ABS plastic so they have a little flex to them. They mount around the stock rear grill so you don't need to drill any holes in your van. 
The plastic used was molded in black, so you don't have to paint it.
I'm now working on ducting some air to the Intercooler...








Looks like a factory part for the Vanagon-S
















I'll reveal the secret about these a bit later... in test mode right now.








front view:










_Modified by Eric Didier at 3:55 PM 3-8-2004_


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Nice fit, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You wouldn't guess non factory.
I'm going to wage two guesses, 1) part of a mirror assembly or 2) air deflector for a forced air vent.... well?


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (CdnVWJunk-e)*

Maybe we should do a pool, everyone drop in $1, winner takes all...
Clue #1 part is foreign...


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

you schmuck, teasing us all like that!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

Ok, clue no.2, it's not a car part...


----------



## samagon (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Excelent job, heh, I forwarded this link to my dad since he has an 84 vanagon sitting in our driveway that he hasn't sold, so I think he has secretly been waiting on a project like this. maybe he will do it








(hi Dad!)
hehehe








anyway, this is amaising, it looks like you have the intercooler taken care of, I was going to say you should be getting enough air being pushed around under the wheels maybe you could fabricate some ducting from there to the intercooler, but it looks like you have it well in hand.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Scoop mystery revealed!*

If you have a Home depot by your house, look in the cement section and you'll see mixing tubs.
The tub I used is made by " Plasgad " it's item #40-7002 dimensions are 27.5" x 19.75" x 6. their web site:http://www.plasgad.com/html/medium_tub.htm
Price you ask? $4.98 !!








You can make 2 scoops out of 1 tub, I only made 1 scoop, I like the stealthy look. 
Basically, just trim the curved section to fit around the side grill. I used a propane torch to gently heat the bottom corner as it's a tight fit. To attach it, I drilled 2 holes on the top where the stock grill mounts, the 2 studs on the grill go through those. Then I used black wire ties to fasten the bottom. You will have to drill 2 small holes in your grill (lower blade). Even if you didn't like them, the holes are hidden anyways, because you drill them on the back section.
Oops, almost forgot, you need to notch your scoop where the tab for the grill screw goes.
Enjoy!










_Modified by Eric Didier at 3:51 PM 3-9-2004_


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_If you have a Home depot by your house, look in the cement section and you'll see mixing tubs.
The tub I used is made by " Plasgad " it's item #40-7002 dimensions are 27.5" x 19.75" x 6. their web site:http://www.plasgad.com/html/medium_tub.htm
Price you ask? $4.98 !!








You can make 2 scoops out of 1 tub, I only made 1 scoop, I like the stealthy look. 
Basically, just trim the curved section to fit around the side grill. I used a propane torch to gently heat the bottom corner as it's a tight fit. To attach it, I drilled 2 holes on the top where the stock grill mounts, the 2 studs on the grill go through those. Then I used black wire ties to fasten the bottom. You will have to drill 2 small holes in your grill (lower blade). Even if you didn't like them, the holes are hidden anyways, because you drill them on the back section.
Oops, almost forgot, you need to notch your scoop where the tab for the grill screw goes.
Enjoy!









_Modified by Eric Didier at 3:51 PM 3-9-2004_

cool, thanks eric!! Home Depot - your automotive performance store!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







cant go wrong for $5, if i have second thoughts, i can always use it as a bin to store more vanagon bits!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (jordanvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordanvw* »_
cool, thanks eric!! Home Depot - your automotive performance store!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







cant go wrong for $5, if i have second thoughts, i can always use it as a bin to store more vanagon bits!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm a de-vo-tee of Home Depot Motorsports as well! Frankly, with little to no aftermarket for the Vanagon, I have to make a lot of my shizzle myself.
Examples:
I put carpeting in my van over the original black rubber flooring. Home Depot carpet.
I found a plastic center console in a junkyard for my van that was a perfect fit, but had no bottom. I picked it up for a few bucks, and fabricated a bottom out of sheet aluminum from the Depot. on top of that, glued a strip of grey carpet to match my van. 
New rear bumper came without impact strip. I didn't want to use the old one. it was kinda mangled. Didn't want to pay around $75 for a new one, so I picked up a Mercedes impact strip at the junkyard for $2, trimmed it to size, and bolted it on with chrome headed carriage bolts from Home Depot. I like the relatively clean custom look, and it was cheap.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (MagicBus)*

1500 miles since conversion.
Only 1 problem so far, throttle cable stuck wide open, luckily I was quick to shut off the ignition. I found that the cable end was sticking in the throttle pivot cover, under the foot pedal. I trimmed off a .5" and problem fixed.
I was racing an RX8 at the time, I had to shut it down early otherwise I would've been able to see him in the rear view mirror!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (Eric Didier)*

WOW 3000 views! is it a world record?


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_WOW 3000 views! is it a world record?









For a Vanagon post? Probably








You have me thinking dirty thoughts about the derelict Westy parked next door, Eric.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_WOW 3000 views! is it a world record?









Well, I remember a post about some Polish guy that build an SLR himself in The Car Lounge. It had an insane posts/views ratio, especially after it was posted in some American carmag and even made it to dotcom.








But for the Vanagon-forum, this is quite impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (MartijnGizmo)*

best vanagon ever. I am really really impressed by the entire package.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

Eric... Where were you 25 years ago when Volkswagen was dreaming up and building the T3 prototypes. You could have made the last quarter century a lot more interesting for a lot of us.
Not that I don't love my T3, but you've created something special and awesome.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (MagicBus)*

The fun part of this project is all the feedback that I get. I really wish I could take all of you for a ride in this thing. It really is an amazing conversion. Just being able to keep up with traffic makes the Vanagon an even better vehicle than it was before. 
The WRX engine is one of the most impressive engines I have ever owned, next to my 911SC. Getting over 227+hp out of a 2 liter engine of this size is crazy, not to mention the reliability. 
Once I get the Porsche brakes on, I will really be able to push it harder. 
Brakes are coming soon! ( Porsche )


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

now somebody just has to build a 5-cyl turbo vanagon to compete with it! Though reliability would still be lacking, it would be all German, and really quite fast too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not to crap on your parade, though... we all know VW should have just built the WBX right the first time, meaning just like the Subaru. But oh well, I still love my piece of junk, even if it's not as nice, or as fast, or as cool, or as... well you get the point, as Mr. Didier's. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_The fun part of this project is all the feedback that I get. I really wish I could take all of you for a ride in this thing.

What, you could take like 6 people at a time for a ride.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_
What, you could take like 6 people at a time for a ride.









Double that if we got extra friendly. 

Hey, ladies... want to go for a ride?


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (MagicBus)*

I just found this interesting V6-conversion: http://www.teutonix.com/v6van1.html


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

Finally got a video clip, you can hear the exhaust note... 
It's a .AVI, so I think you need quicktime to see it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.mrginormous.com/MVI_1641.AVI
Vrooom!


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

OMG!!!! Holy Hell that is one ANGRY sounding Vanagon.
Damn. Now I'm not going to get it out of my head how apologetic my waterboxer sounds.
Thanks for setting the bar too high for the rest of us...


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: NICE SOUND! (Eric Didier)*

WOW I just turned up the sound really loud and listened to that rev! I am super jealous especially considering my Vanagon doesn't even have an engine in it now! 
Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW: For all those intrested in engine conversions I found this nice Audi V6 Conversion.
http://kfz.freepage.de/rfeussner/


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Oooh, ooh, hurt me, hurt me...make me write bad checks!!!























Eric, I was just thinking that you could make an .avi that would be the perfect parody of that Cayenne ad where the owner is revving into a cordless phone...


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (miguel indurain)*

That's a great idea! would be easy too


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_I just found this interesting V6-conversion: http://www.teutonix.com/v6van1.html

I emailed him to point him to this topic, and here are his comments:

_Quote »_That's a nice project. I would be hesitant to use a higher compression turbo motor in a bus. The wind load requires torque and low compression (like all truck motors) and detonation can not be avoided with higher compression with a turbo boosting even that. Works great with one or two passengers, but when you want to move some stuff you would be in trouble. I would predict that if he were to put 7 people in the van and tow another van on a trailer in a hilly area he would grenade his motor.

I'm not really all that much of a purist, really. I would not find a Vanagon very useful if it couldn't tow and haul better than original.

Thanks for the heads up. Wait 'til everyone sees my next project next month.

Rick Sherrod
Specialty Automotive
http://www.teutonix.com
PP&J Enterprises
http://www.partshound.com
[email protected]


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Finally got a video clip, you can hear the exhaust note... 
It's a .AVI, so I think you need quicktime to see it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.mrginormous.com/MVI_1641.AVI
Vrooom!

Wow, I just listened to it a bit louder, and our dog started to bark.







That sounds really mean, especially for a Vanagon!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

Hey Martijn, any chance you can pick up a grill spoiler for me?
I can't get any of the German e-bay folks to ship one to the states








While, you're at it, get me a 5spd trans too!


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

Interesting that guy says that.
A guy here in Seattle, Denny Aker, has run an '80 Vanagon with a Porsche 930 Turbo motor and transmission for YEARS...has towed car trailers with it, even. It used to serve as their race support vehicle. Motor has been pretty bulletproof, from what I understood...
Eric: hearing the sound file only whets my appetite to see the beast in person further. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crandall (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Latest update: 
I now have a working tachometer!








I got these guage faces from http://www.smallcar.com




And you can have the same guage faces custom done for you...check outhttp://h2ovw.com/


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Hey Martijn, any chance you can pick up a grill spoiler for me?
I can't get any of the German e-bay folks to ship one to the states








While, you're at it, get me a 5spd trans too!









I'll have a look in shipping rates and such!!!!! My old man works in Germany, so he has a German bankaccount and mail-address.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

I did a little research on I5'd, and it seems that all the Audi I5's (including 10vt and 20vt) would bolt up very easily using a South-African bellhousing. IIRC, the South-African T3 that's still build is powered by a 2.6l I5.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_I did a little research on I5'd, and it seems that all the Audi I5's (including 10vt and 20vt) would bolt up very easily using a South-African bellhousing. IIRC, the South-African T3 that's still build is powered by a 2.6l I5.

It could idd be had with either a 2.3 (90kW/185Nm) or 2.6 (100kW/200Nm) I5. Found some pics:
















Technical data: http://vwbus.dyndns.org/bulli/....html


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

I stumbled across this guy...http://www.vanagonproject.com/He has a pic up of a 5cyl engine for Vanagon.
I'm going to be in his area next week with the Vanagon-S, maybe I'll stop by to have a look see.



_Modified by Eric Didier at 2:04 PM 3-16-2004_


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

I know, I think often of 350hp 20v turbo Vanagons (Vanagon RS2?







) or even a 10v turbo if you don't want to risk blowing up your motor when you don't change the timing belt. of course, a NA 2.5 would be quite nice as well...
I need to stop so I can wipe the drool off the keyboard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

I have a 20v Turbo Sedan that I can't seem to sell and I have a 90 Westy with leaking heads...hmm, what kind of wicked machine could be built out of that? A stage II chipped turbo motor puts out close to 280hp in Westy multi van. That could be fun. One down side is that the vanagon is an automatic. Anyone know how involved that swap would be?
Craig
the Gorge


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (spaeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spaeth* »_I have a 20v Turbo Sedan that I can't seem to sell and I have a 90 Westy with leaking heads...hmm, what kind of wicked machine could be built out of that? A stage II chipped turbo motor puts out close to 280hp in Westy multi van. That could be fun. One down side is that the vanagon is an automatic. Anyone know how involved that swap would be?
Craig
the Gorge

I'd say: GO FOR IT!!!!! Might be even cooler in the Synchro DoKa.....
Here's a related swap: http://volksweb.relitech.com/helmut/


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

I saw one! look at this one, it isn't chipped but it could be...
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/464035


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

really wicked sounding exhaust note!! cool!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*

Thanks!, I'm going to change it though. It's a bit loud. I'm going to use another 911 muffler, but this time I'll mount the tail pipes in the center of the muffler like on a Boxster. Twin 3" stainless pipes, and I won't gut the muffler this time.


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_I saw one! look at this one, it isn't chipped but it could be...
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/464035


Yeah, but that's just a 1.8t







it needs another cylinder


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

I always thought a 20v had 4 cyls?








5 valves per cyl? no?


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Audi 20 valve turbo motor is 5 cylinder with 4 valves per cylinder. They are about 217 hp stock and can reach over 400hp without huge mods. There is a guy up in Olympia that has one running about 500hp. They built it up to somewhere around 530hp but kept bending the rods, but at 500 it seems to live. Ours has a stage II setup in it and is supposed to be around 280hp.
Craig
the Gorge


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (spaeth)*

I see







I assumed when I saw 20v that it was a 1.8t... 
I'll come to the Doka meet with the Vanagon-S, have your pink slip handy!








I'm actually leaving for San Francsico tomorrow, this will be the first long distance run. Got my radar detector ready, I should be able to keep it over 80 most of the way. Ashland pass will be fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Good luck on your trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anybody have info on the doka meet in Oregon or a link I can check out? THanks.
Rob


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: (CdnVWJunk-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CdnVWJunk-e* »_Anybody have info on the doka meet in Oregon or a link I can check out? THanks.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1275271


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (spaeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spaeth* »_Audi 20 valve turbo motor is 5 cylinder with 4 valves per cylinder. They are about 217 hp stock and can reach over 400hp without huge mods. There is a guy up in Olympia that has one running about 500hp. They built it up to somewhere around 530hp but kept bending the rods, but at 500 it seems to live. Ours has a stage II setup in it and is supposed to be around 280hp.
Craig
the Gorge

Like this:








And it can bring this in a 200:


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

whoops, guess I wanted to say 20v 5-cyl. Sorry, Eric







. But yeah, the 20v turbos are sick, I can't imagine one in a Vanagon...
the bottom pic doesn't work, btw... is it a time slip?
spaeth: I don't know how involved swapping the tranny would be, but if you could get your hands on one of those Winkler 5-cyl. conversion kits or make some friends in SA you could do it. I think the main things you need are the bell housing and the engine support, but I bet you could even weld up an engine support and not have to get the SA one. You should do it so we VWers can finally compete with the people who swapped subie motors into their vans...
of course, it would mean ruining a perfectly nice 200 that's probably worth a good pile of money...


_Modified by eve_ill at 6:06 PM 3-19-2004_


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (eve_ill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eve_ill* »_whoops, guess I wanted to say 20v 5-cyl. Sorry, Eric







. But yeah, the 20v turbos are sick, I can't imagine one in a Vanagon...
the bottom pic doesn't work, btw... is it a time slip?

I uploaded it to my own webspace:


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_
I uploaded it to my own webspace:









200 20V or an RS2?


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (irsa76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irsa76* »_
200 20V or an RS2? 

A 530hp 200 20v according to the original source: http://need4speed.host.sk/essence2.html


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

You should see the price of 20valves right now. If you would like to give mea a pile of money for my sedan I will gladly take it. I have it priced down to $4000 and still can't sell it. It is in nice shape. 
We would love to have you at the DoKa fest. As for pink slips my 16" Syncro DoKa is about as fast as a diesel rabbit. I don't think I would be racing that!
Craig
the Gorge


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (spaeth)*

$4000? for a tuned 200 20v turbo? That's a steal, they routinely go for 6-7 grand! I'm sure you must have it listed on audifans and audiworld...







but wow, if I had the money, I'd go out there to get it!


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

those are sick engines. http://www.eurotuned.com has one pushing 900hp syncro in a mk4 golf. they call it the dahlback. crazy crazy car


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (jib.ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jib.ninja* »_those are sick engines. http://www.eurotuned.com has one pushing 900hp syncro in a mk4 golf. they call it the dahlback. crazy crazy car
















Gotta love internet-stories..... There's a lot of debate about the actual powerfigures of that Golf, and Dahlbäck isn't the name, it's the owner/builder of the car.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_I saw one! look at this one, it isn't chipped but it could be...
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/464035


This one in your link is a 4cyl 20V. BTW, Denny Aker was my Porsche(928) mechanic when I lived in Seattle. Nice guy, but I never realized his van had a 930motor


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

What tranny are you running? 4 speed?


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

I gotta get a westy and do this. Passing nuns in buses uphill doing 100 in a CAMPER would be even more priceles.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (foamcarver)*

Transaxle update: On my way to San Francisco last week, 10 miles from our destination, we lost 4th gear.







We managed to limp in on 3rd gear @ 5500 rpm's, that's 65 btw... 
I called Daryl at AA transaxle in Duvall Wa. on Saturday, by monday afternoon he had built me a transaxle with beefed 3rd & 4th gears,








4th gear








He shipped it tuesday, and I had it in my hands thursday morninig.
With help from a Subaru-Vanagon list moderator, we had it installed in 3 hours. 
All I can say is WOW! no need for a 5spd! 
4000 rpm's = 80
4750 rpm's = 100
redline is 7250... do the math, my speedo only goes to 100, then the needle swings all the way down to the odometer reset button. The speedo needle goes there rather quickly, then the rpm's keep climbing. I only took it to 6000 rpm's, but it will keep going.








Definately recommend AA transaxle! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way up!


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

So you running taller 3rd and 4th gears?? Good call. I'd like to do a conversion similar to tis some time in the near future. Possible a 2.5L subie non turbo or maybe even a 6 cyl. subie.


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (foamcarver)*

Any tips on fitting larger wheels on my vanagon?? I'm running H & R coils w/ bilstien shocks. I wanna fit 17 X 8 or 9 by 17 X 10. You know what offsets, spacers/adaperters I'd need to make these work safely?


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_All I can say is WOW! no need for a 5spd! 
4000 rpm's = 80
4750 rpm's = 100
redline is 7250... do the math, my speedo only goes to 100, then the needle swings all the way down to the odometer reset button. The speedo needle goes there rather quickly, then the rpm's keep climbing. I only took it to 6000 rpm's, but it will keep going.








Definately recommend AA transaxle! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way up!


Theoretically that should be a topspeed of 145mph.....


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (MartijnGizmo)*

Uh, Eric? I hope you're gonna figure out a VERY Big Brake setup for that thing.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (SeattleGLI)*

Brakes are coming! we're going to start another thread for that topic.
Wheels and offsets:
If you want to run Porsche wheels, min adapter thickness is 25mm.
Stock Vanagon offset is 35mm, add the two and you can use any wheel with that offset. I actually use a 52mm offset up front and that's about the smallest I would recommend.
My 18" twists are 52mm front and 55mm rear, and I'm using a 25mm adapter.


----------



## BrodieDub (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Were you at Springmeet? I was staring at your Vanagon while it drove through the lot, then you gave it some gas right past me and I knew something was diffetent, real loud but a sweet low tone. Real nice in person, makes me weep for a sick van







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (BrodieDub)*

Yup! that was me. I had planned on entering it in the show, but decided against it because I didn't want to sit around all day waiting to go home. 
I took a few people out for rides







too bad I couldn't go too fast down the local streets, you really need to get it on the highway to really feel how powerful it is. 
It's going on the dyno thursday down here at Matrix engineering, I'll post the results when I get them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

I'll be interested to see what the dyno #'s are. How are you going to fight intercooler heat soak on the dyno, Eric?
I'm gonna be down this weekend, will you be around by any chance?


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (SeattleGLI)*

We'll keep the hatch open, and we have a garden pest sprayer filled with water to mist the intercooler. I don't think it will get that hot.
Stop by, or IM me I'll give you my cell #


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Any of you going to the ND show in santa clara?
I'm thinking about going, but it's like 630 miles again...


----------



## vw4x4 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Hey, What did you do with the old engine...
I could use some parts.....
Eric
Pgh. PA


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (vw4x4)*

I sold the original engine locally, but I do have some parts left over, what do you need?


----------



## dixonL2 (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (manothebus)*

MAN!!! First time I cruise the other boards here at the 'tex and I come across this! Happy mad props Eric that thing is crazy good.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (dixonL2)*

Then you need to see the dyno results! 
Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1320761


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Hey Eric,
Saw your van out in front of Red Robin this afternoon, beautiful job!!!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (cooleremail)*

I can't hide it anymore! It's just so fun to drive








Brakes are still in the works.... then watch out!


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_I can't hide it anymore! It's just so fun to drive








Brakes are still in the works.... then watch out!









You may have just reach VW celebrity status http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta paul (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (cooleremail)*

holy crap that is totally amazing i was told about this like through the canadian local forum and holy $hit.... that is totally amazing damn now i want a van seriously...


----------



## leolo007 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Hey Eric, a link to this forum reached an east coast forum site called dragva.com. I saw it and I was sad and happy at the same time. Sad because I thought I was being original by wanting to do this swap and now I know Im not, but happy because I know that it is possible to do and I (if you dont mind) can ask you a whole bunch of questions. 
Anways, I bought the van at an auction all I knew about it is that it started, but after buying it I found it the engine was no good. So I did some research and ended up buying an ej20t 
here's a link to my original post in dragva.com 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3 
I havent done anything to the van since I posted this, even though I said I would. I even tried to fix the stock motor to sell the van and sell the motor separate, but after seing some pics of super nice vanagons online and seeing your results Im hoping to start the project soon. I have a friend that has more mechanical knowledge than I do that is even more excited than me about starting tomorrow. 
If there is any advice you want to give me before I start pulling the motor anything you did that you think you shouldnt have done, I am not a mechanic and neither is my friend but we believe we can do this. We also have access to just about any tools we might need. So hopefully that wont be a problem. Anyways check out that link and tell me what you think. 
take care, 
Leo


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (leolo007)*

Leo, I tried your link... no workie. 
Post some pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

*cough*


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Leo, I tried your link... no workie. 
Post some pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This should be it:
http://www.dragva.com/forums/s...22140


----------



## leolo007 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (MartijnGizmo)*

you got it matrijn, I dont know what I was thinking when I posted that other link.
Eric take a look tell me what you think.
I tired emailing you but the email seems to be down.
edit: I cant find one of my favorite pics, but here is another one that inspired me...










_Modified by leolo007 at 11:17 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## tipsword (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Hi Eric,
I was wondering are you the guy that ran up at PIR here recently. Did a 15 sec 1/4?
I would like to talk with you about your van. I belong to GOVW Salem and Wetwesties and there are several motorheads that want to do something like this to our vans.
Thanks,
Brian Tipsword
Salem


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (tipsword)*

Yes that was me! fastest 1/4 mile run in a Vanagon so far was 15.187
@89.6 mph 
You can reach me direct at this e-mail : [email protected]
Eric


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (leolo007)*

Leo, where did you get your grill spoiler? I've been trying to get one for a few months now.
Sweet Vanagon! lets get the WRX engine in it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leolo007 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

Hey Eric, thats not my Vanagon, I said thats one that I found on the internet that inspired me. I WISH mine looked like that, but eventually it will!! I hope.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (leolo007)*

hehe, take a peek at Ralf's B32 .... all I can say is DAM!








The dash on that thing is way cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm looking for guages right now....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1337654


----------



## b_ill78 (Feb 27, 2003)

wow, i am picking up a van today and plan on doing a swap in the future.....thinking i may have to get a loan and do this swap....how much did the modded tranny cost and who did it?, as i figure i should probably do it when i do the swap. very well done and keep this thread going.....i cant wait to get started now!!!!!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (b_ill78)*

Talk to Daryl at AA transaxle http://www.aatransaxle.com/
There's enough torque on the WRX engine to easily push the taller 3rd and 4th gears. 100mph in 3rd kinda gives you an idea what it'll do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ozglxvr6 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Very creative, very rare. I would love to feel this baby under power! Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcobbler (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (ozglxvr6)*

nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (Eric Didier)*

incredible job, eric


----------



## Supervan II (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*









Yes, these "buses" (called Microbus here, and later dubbed Combi by everyone) were very popular.
Later models were fitted with engines ranging from 1.8 Golf, Audi 2.1, 2.3, 2.5 and 2.6 motors.
Probably the most favourite engine swap was the Ford 3.0 V6 motor - with stock VW 'box.
Parts are still easy to find as there are still plenty on our roads.
What a shame that they're not made anymore ...


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (Supervan II)*

I was so sad when I went to vw.co.za (I think that's the URL) and saw nothing but the epitaph. I love the round headlamp grille - fortunately, they are imported here if you know where to look.


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (Buran)*

I think I'm headed that direction, that grill looks so sweet!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Update:
I just added a manual boost controller for a slight increase in performance. I've gone from 13.3 psi to 15.5 .
Pulls even harder than before, and seems a bit more consistant as the turbo spools up. I'll test to see if I can break my 1/4 mile record of 15.127 @89mph.
Brakes are coming along. My hubs should be finished tomorrow then I can start on the caliper adapters.
Pics coming soon!


----------



## tres_arboles (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Eric--I know you stayed with the mostly stock suspension, other than heating and dropping the springs. Are satisfied with the stability under hard acceleration and at high speed? If you were going to beef the suspension any more, while still trying to protect ride quality, where would you go next? Beefier sways, body bracing...?
David, Seattle


----------



## tipsword (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (Eric Didier)*

Ok now I get to toss 104+ on the fire... All you on the list have no idea! Eric's Vanagon is just plain crazy! I have had the pleasure of riding in it on a few occasions and a Vanagon that will run 120 on the freeway is just wrong (HUGE GRIN).








I am using all his elbow grease as inspiration to make my own & there will be an iteration hopefully by this time next year funds not withstanding! The main difference is in my current plan I am using a weekender with a pop. It won't handle as well, but Eric tells me things are so bad with a couple hundred pounds on top (two sea kayaks and such). I might switch chasis and do a wolfsberg or carat if the right deal came my way locally.
Anyway, the pictures don't do this van justice!








Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! (tipsword)*

I've tried to email you Eric, but your email address doesn't work (the eric at home one listed on your profile). I had some questions about your van...
Tires...size and load capacity. Any problems?
Wheels...size and offset
Suspension...springs/shocks???
Brakes...have you got templates/drawings you'd be willing to give/sell (for the adaptors and what not, front and rear)
let me know.


----------



## Last Mrk (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Scoop mystery revealed! ([email protected])*

I love the stealth of a van and like what you've done. Anyone can buy a quick car but to build one and then surprise people with it is priceless.
With that said, I hope you appreciate these vans. http://www.turbominivan.com/index.html


----------



## greencaravan1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Vanagon WRX part 2 (leolo007)*

Sup leolo 007, did I read you were selling your kep conversion parts? I would be interested in them and also the air-to-water intercooler, email me @: [email protected], thanks, Kimo


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Ok, here's the final product... They're made out of ABS plastic so they have a little flex to them. They mount around the stock rear grill so you don't need to drill any holes in your van. 
The plastic used was molded in black, so you don't have to paint it.
I'm now working on ducting some air to the Intercooler...








Looks like a factory part for the Vanagon-S
















I'll reveal the secret about these a bit later... in test mode right now.








front view:









_Modified by Eric Didier at 3:55 PM 3-8-2004_


I came across these carbon fiber scoops.
http://www.syncro-bernd-jaeger....html


----------

